# Okay, this is weird...



## Fabioisonfire

Like, a few hours ago the user 'the16' sent me a PM titled 'bears'. I opened it up and I saw this image:







I saw it and I was like '...'. So I copy/pasted it into Paint, planning to send it back to him as a mauled bear as a mean joke. I went into to invert the colors, and there was like this light URL on it's stomach. Try it. The URL is http://www.freewebs.com/kaxpxx/. I went to it... It's like, this site about bears. I thought it was some kind of stupid advertising trick he was trying.

The name of it is weird... 'kaxpxx'? What's that? But I looked more closely at the site. On the homepage, there are these numbers, all different sizes... 11 1 24 16 24 24. I have no idea what those numbers mean. But I can see that 'the16' did make the site.

THEN I went to the 'bear pics' area. I highlighted the image. There's like some sort of text in the upper right hand corner. 'soulbears'.

What does this all mean? Go to the site and help me figure it out or something... I've been waiting for the16 to get back online.


----------



## Zelandonia

It means, someone has way too much free time...


----------



## dragonflamez

The numbers 11 1 24 16 24 24 correspond with the Alphabet to make the word kaxpxx


----------



## Fabioisonfire

True. We just lost our baseball game (First loss.), and instead of eating it off I Internet it off.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Nice. I added them together, and it makes a perfect 100, but I can't find anything special there. I also tried 'http://www.freewebs.com/soulbears'. Nothing there,


----------



## dragonflamez

I'm seriously confused now.
Kaxpxx has no Google search.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

The numbers aren't an IP, either...


----------



## Fanghorn

Kaxpxx, It could just be some random letters by someone who is bored.


The're probably laughing at the fact your trying to figrue this out right now.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I heard these things were going around for H3 release... It's on IGN, too. 

Maybe it's a Halo 3 clue or something. *Crosses fingers*


----------



## Bulerias

Fabio said:
			
		

> I heard these things were going around for H3 release... It's on IGN, too.
> 
> Maybe it's a Halo 3 clue or something. *Crosses fingers*


 Subliminal advertising?  They're doing it for Metroid Prime 3, too.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Really? Yeah, that'd be pwnsome if it was something for either of them... *Continues searching*


----------



## Bulerias

Fabio said:
			
		

> Really? Yeah, that'd be pwnsome if it was something for either of them... *Continues searching*


 Yeah man, somebody PMed me at NSider that they got an email... It was almost for sure for Metroid Prime 3.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah, that's crazy. If it is something, it's probably for MP3, since this is a Nintendo-themed site.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Look at the Polar bear picture.






The background doesn't make sense. It looks like a desert area.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah... Desert area... Maybe it's an area in a game? Plus, it looks like it may have been edited or something, the bottom of the bear is like, choppy almost..


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I tried http://www.freewebs.com/soulbears100, and got nothing. (The 100 is the numbers on the homepage added.)


----------



## Fanghorn

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Look at the Polar bear picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The background doesn't make sense. It looks like a desert area.


 It looks like artifical rock at a Zoo to me. >.<


----------



## Propaganda Man

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Polar bear picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The background doesn't make sense. It looks like a desert area.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like artifical rock at a Zoo to me. >.<
Click to expand...

 Look at the top left.

That is a dirt road.


----------



## Grawr

If it was subliminal for Metroid or Halo or something, what the heck would "Kaxpxx" or whatever have to do with that?

*searches*


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I searched 'kax', and found nothing special. I then did 'pxx', and got nothing special as well, and then I took out the x's and still got nothing special. It must be a code or something..


----------



## Grawr

The picture/banner thing on the homepage is pretty odd, too. I don't know if this is a big deal, but in the picture's properties I found the word "Generationz"...

Don't know if thats' important or not, though.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I inverted the background image, too. It has the 'soulbears' logo as well!


----------



## Grawr

Fabio said:
			
		

> I inverted the background image, too. It has the 'soulbears' logo as well!


 Try inverting the polar bear picture and the banner thing if you didn't already...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

The polar bear has the 'soulbears' thing on it too, but I don't think the banner does..


----------



## Propaganda Man

This may not mean anything but 

Metroid =13+5+20+18+15+9+4 =84   
Prime 16+18+9+13+5 =64
3=3=3 
Corruption=3+15+18+18+21+16+20+9+15+14=149

84+64+3+149=300

100x*3*=300


----------



## Grawr

Nothing good came out of Googling "soulbears" either...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> This may not mean anything but
> 
> Metroid =13+5+20+18+15+9+4 =84
> Prime 16+18+9+13+5 =64
> 3=3=3
> Corruption=3+15+18+18+21+16+20+9+15+14=149
> 
> 84+64+3+419=300
> 
> 100x*3*=300


   			 Woah... I think it may. Each of them turned out to be perfect numbers that go into each other evenly...

I'm just going to now assume this is an MP3 thing... This is so awesome, I hope it'll give us some info on it.


----------



## Propaganda Man

In August 2006, Warner Bros. announced *300* 's release as March *16*, 2007


----------



## Propaganda Man

Also, 300 in bowling   is    a perfect score.


----------



## Grawr

Nvm.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Now I'm freaked.

Edit: You're a good investigator, Bambam.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Also, *3*00- 3 is a c in the alphabet. C for Corruption.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Fabio said:
			
		

> Now I'm freaked.
> 
> Edit: You're a good investigator, Bambam.


 Not really, just know how to add numbers and use the find tool on the computer.

It was so hard to translate the letters to numbers though >_<


----------



## Grawr

But shouldn't there be info about the game or something somewhere? Or even a "Coming soon" or something?

All this has done is spell out  "Metorid Prime 3: Corruption" or lead to it in one way or another...


----------



## Propaganda Man

Gengar said:
			
		

> But shouldn't there be info about the game or something somewhere? Or even a "Coming soon" or something?
> 
> All this has done is spell out "Metorid Prime 3: Corruption" or lead to it in one way or another...


"more bear picturesn  coming soon"

Of course that is from 2006


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Still, if all this is true, we could be onto extra MP3 info.


----------



## Grawr

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But shouldn't there be info about the game or something somewhere? Or even a "Coming soon" or something?
> 
> All this has done is spell out
Click to expand...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gengar said:
			
		

> But shouldn't there be info about the game or something somewhere? Or even a "Coming soon" or something?
> 
> All this has done is spell out  "Metorid Prime 3: Corruption" or lead to it in one way or another...


 No, when Microsoft did the Halo 2 'ilovebees' campaign, there was nothing about H2 there.


----------



## Grawr

Fabio said:
			
		

> Still, if all this is true, we could be onto extra MP3 info.


But, as Propaganda Man said, this was from 2006...you'd think, if they were gonna' release any more secret info, they would've done it by now...

EDIT: Or, maybe this is all we're gonna' get.


----------



## dragonflamez

I'm scared.   .________.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Here is something else to ponder on

Bears=45

300-45=255

The square root of 255 rounds to 16

Damn it I love numerology


----------



## Grawr

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Here is something else to ponder on
> 
> Bears=45
> 
> 300-45=255
> 
> The square root of 255 rounds to 16
> 
> Damn it I love numerology


 Jeez...

Future plans of becoming a detective?


----------



## Propaganda Man

For the recored.

I think it is from 2006 from the copyright year.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Here is something else to ponder on
> 
> Bears=45
> 
> 300-45=255
> 
> The square root of 255 rounds to 16
> 
> Damn it I love numerology


 So I'm going to assume there is a connection between 16 and 300.     

Hmm... The copyright is '06... But the guy PM'd me this just today, so...


----------



## dragonflamez

Fabio said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something else to ponder on
> 
> Bears=45
> 
> 300-45=255
> 
> The square root of 255 rounds to 16
> 
> Damn it I love numerology
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm going to assume there is a connection between 16 and 300.
> 
> Hmm... The copyright is '06... But the guy PM'd me this just today, so...
Click to expand...

 the16.


----------



## Zelandonia

Posted that, yet?


----------



## Propaganda Man

Today is also June 16


----------



## Fabioisonfire

This is totally trying to tell us something... I'm continuing trying to change the URL around somehow.


----------



## Grawr

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Today is also June 16


             

This is...strange...


----------



## dragonflamez

Gengar said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is also June 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is...strange...
Click to expand...

 YEah, t IS kinda cool, isnt it...


----------



## Nate

This is entertaining to watch. It's suspenseful.  h43r:


----------



## Propaganda Man

In the spirt of numerology....

2+6=8

You have 2 0s so you multiply 8 by 2 and get 16.


----------



## Propaganda Man

I don't think the pictures with soulbear means anything. It could be the copyright of a site.

But the website hidden in the main picture says otherwise.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I WIN!

http://www.freewebs.com/100soulbears

God, all I needed to do was to put 100 in front of soulbears! 'go to 19-15-21-12'... Now I'm confused.


----------



## Grawr

Fabio said:
			
		

> I WIN!
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/100soulbears
> 
> God, all I needed to do was to put 100 in front of soulbears! 'go to 19-15-21-12'... Now I'm confused.


 That says "Go to Soul"

...?


----------



## Zero_13

23-5-11-3-15-13-5 = -27

19-15-21-12 = -29


----------



## Grawr

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> 23-5-11-3-15-13-5 = -27
> 
> 19-15-21-12 = -29


 Huh?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah, the top says 'welcome'. 'go to soul'... Hm... WHERE is soul?


----------



## Grawr

And whats up with the "d??" and the "?/?d" ?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Well, d is 4. I don't THINK that has much significance as to what we've discovered so far.


----------



## Grawr

http://www.freewebs.com/soul/


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Darkness? Wow. I don't think that's it, though.. It doesn't have much to do with anything, plus, I can't see anything else relating to this around it.

Plus, the copyright is '05, and both the other sites are '06...


----------



## Grawr

Fabio said:
			
		

> Darkness? Wow. I don't think that's it, though.. It doesn't have much to do with anything, plus, I can't see anything else relating to this around it.


 But, "Go to Soul"?

What else could that mean?

"Sir Darter" might be something to look into...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Google it up, see if you can find anything.


----------



## Grawr

Nothing on Sir Darter, I did find this when looking up "Go to Soul"

http://forums.ni.com/ni/view_profile?user.id=88032

Probably not a big deal, though...


----------



## Zelandonia

Are you sure it's simply alphanumeric? What about ROT13? Ect.


----------



## Grawr

Wheres Propaganda Man? >.<


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Hm... /soul isn't a page on the site either.. I think there might be more significance in the numbers. Seems like we've tried quite a few things with 'soul'.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's simply alphanumeric? What about ROT13? Ect.


 I doubt it. All this 16/300 stuff works out pretty well.


----------



## Grawr

Fabio said:
			
		

> Hm... /soul isn't a page on the site either.. I think there might be more significance in the numbers. Seems like we've tried quite a few things with 'soul'.


 But I'm not good with the number deciphering...

I ask again, Wheres Propaganda Man? >.<


----------



## Zelandonia

Ok, let's step back. How did you get 100?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Add the numbers on the original bears homepage.


----------



## Grawr

...

This is the absolute freakiest thing in the history of TBT. Or atleast, its the freakiest thing as long as I've been a member here.

I've also been looking around other Nintendo related forums, but no one else seems to have gotten the bear thing...


----------



## UltraByte

Yeah, this is defiantly strange... Maybe it's just a joke account..?


----------



## Zelandonia

You know, it could just be someone's joke that they never finished.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

No one else has? Hm... Keep trying things with the URL. That's what worked last time.


----------



## UltraByte

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> You know, it could just be someone's joke that they never finished.


 Then why the heck spread it to a site if it's not finished?


----------



## Fanghorn

:evillaugh:  

























hah that was just to get you riled up.     


But rly, you'll all making a big deal out of this...


----------



## Grawr

Someone must have had a lot of time on their hands to make those sites last year, then wait until today to post the link, and make all of the numbers mean something.

No way this is a joke...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

It could be a joke, but these things were all over IGN, and I know they've been doing it for both H3 and MP3, so it might be for either one.

But I doubt it's a joke... It could be a Bungie/Nintendo viral site.


----------



## Justin

I know you're all going to flame me to death but...

I suspect Fabio made up all of this and made all of this.

Seriously? What's the chance on this certain image he's going to go and invert it and look closely enough to see something like that?


----------



## Fanghorn

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I knwo you're all going to flame me to death but...
> 
> I suspect Fabio made up all of this and made all of this.
> 
> Seriously? What's the chance on this certain image he's going to go and invert it and look closely enough to see something like that?


 lol, I wouldn't be suprized.


----------



## Zelandonia

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knwo you're all going to flame me to death but...
> 
> I suspect Fabio made up all of this and made all of this.
> 
> Seriously? What's the chance on this certain image he's going to go and invert it and look closely enough to see something like that?
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I wouldn't be suprized.
Click to expand...

  <_<  >_< It fits.


----------



## DarthGohan1

i think someone made this up as well, but not fab.  i think it was storm.  he used to have an alt named "bear" here at tbt that he used as a test acct., and i know he messed with people with that acct. sometimes.

and it just seems like something he'd do.  why he picked fabio, i have no idea.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Oh yes, Justin, because me out of all the people in the world would have the time to do this. >_>

Oh, and if it is Storm, I HAVE been being a real big BLEEP to him recently.


----------



## Justin

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> he used to have an alt named "bear" here at tbt that he used as a test acct., and i know he messed with people with that acct. sometimes.


 I remember that. You've got a good point too.


----------



## Grawr

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I know you're all going to flame me to death but...
> 
> I suspect Fabio made up all of this and made all of this.
> 
> Seriously? What's the chance on this certain image he's going to go and invert it and look closely enough to see something like that?


 You actually don't have to invert it to see the url.

But, I did think he made it up at first...

However, I don't think he made it up anymore...


----------



## Justin

Fabio said:
			
		

> Oh, and if it is Storm, I HAVE been being a real big BLEEP to him recently.


 If that's so then Darth's theory makes even more sence.


----------



## Justin

Gengar said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're all going to flame me to death but...
> 
> I suspect Fabio made up all of this and made all of this.
> 
> Seriously? What's the chance on this certain image he's going to go and invert it and look closely enough to see something like that?
> 
> 
> 
> You actually don't have to invert it to see the url.
Click to expand...

 I bet that if you didn't know it was already there you wouldn't see it.


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i think someone made this up as well, but not fab.  i think it was storm.  he used to have an alt named "bear" here at tbt that he used as a test acct., and i know he messed with people with that acct. sometimes.
> 
> and it just seems like something he'd do.  why he picked fabio, i have no idea.


 Well, Storm is away until tomorrow... Maybe he's 'away'...


----------



## Grawr

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're all going to flame me to death but...
> 
> I suspect Fabio made up all of this and made all of this.
> 
> Seriously? What's the chance on this certain image he's going to go and invert it and look closely enough to see something like that?
> 
> 
> 
> You actually don't have to invert it to see the url.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet that if you didn't know it was already there you wouldn't see it.
Click to expand...

 Thats true.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I guess we will soon find out. Nevertheless, I'm still going to try and figure this thing out.


----------



## Fanghorn

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i think someone made this up as well, but not fab.  i think it was storm.  he used to have an alt named "bear" here at tbt that he used as a test acct., and i know he messed with people with that acct. sometimes.
> 
> and it just seems like something he'd do.  why he picked fabio, i have no idea.


 Ah, I remember bear.


Yeah, now hes suspect #1 in my book.


----------



## Grawr

Hmm...so it may all come down to storm..     

Can a mod or Bul check to see if they're account numbers (or whatever) match?

(the16 and Storm's)


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar said:
			
		

> Hmm...so it may all come down to storm..
> 
> Can a mod or Bul check to see if they're account numbers (or whatever) match?
> 
> (the16 and Storm's)


 you mean IP?


----------



## Zelandonia

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think someone made this up as well, but not fab. i think it was storm. he used to have an alt named "bear" here at tbt that he used as a test acct., and i know he messed with people with that acct. sometimes.
> 
> and it just seems like something he'd do. why he picked fabio, i have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Storm is away until tomorrow... Maybe he's 'away'...
Click to expand...

  <_<  >_<    
-_-


----------



## Grawr

Also, if it was storm, that may explain why no one other than TBT seems to have gotten this. =o


----------



## Grawr

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...so it may all come down to storm..
> 
> Can a mod or Bul check to see if they're account numbers (or whatever) match?
> 
> (the16 and Storm's)
> 
> 
> 
> you mean IP?
Click to expand...

 Yeah. >_<


----------



## Justin

Now what's up with Zel and his smiles without much words?


----------



## UltraByte

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Now what's up with Zel and his smiles without much words?


 Maybe his voice box broke.


----------



## Zelandonia

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what's up with Zel and his smiles without much words?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his voice box broke.
Click to expand...

         
Nah, just bored.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bul's the only one who can check IPs... mods can't check IPs, and Storm wouldn't tell you if it was him.     

Bul may be in on it, though...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

But wait, maybe it's not a joke at all, and I'm right?!


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bul's the only one who can check IPs... mods can't check IPs, and Storm wouldn't tell you if it was him.
> 
> Bul may be in on it, though...


 >.<


...I can't help but think, though, would they make 2 sites last year, all for a joke? Would they really plan that far ahead?


----------



## Grawr

Fabio said:
			
		

> But wait, maybe it's not a joke at all, and I'm right?!


Heres the evidence that says someone (Storm ) from TBT made it up:

-Storm had an alt account called "bear"
-This thing was only posted in TBT, as far as we know
-Storm isn't here.     

GASP! the16 is reading the thread!!!!


----------



## DarthGohan1

they couldve made it last week for all we know


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> they couldve made it last week for all we know


 They had copywright dates...


And the16 was just reading the thread!! He's here! =o!


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar said:
			
		

> And the16 was just reading the thread!! He's here! =o!


 Well, if he was reading the thread, he's really fast at logging off.


----------



## Fanghorn

Geng, you scared him away. >.>;


----------



## Zelandonia

Dang. I just created a test Freewebs site, and it says


----------



## Grawr

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the16 was just reading the thread!! He's here! =o!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if he was reading the thread, he's really fast at logging off.
Click to expand...

 I know...

He logged off within seconds.  >_< 

But I sware...I saw his name down there...


----------



## UltraByte

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Dang. I just created a test Freewebs site, and it says


----------



## Grawr

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Dang. I just created a test Freewebs site, and it says


----------



## Nate

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Dang. I just created a test Freewebs site, and it says


----------



## Fanghorn

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. I just created a test Freewebs site, and it says
Click to expand...


----------



## UltraByte

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. I just created a test Freewebs site, and it says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fanghorn

Gengar said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. I just created a test Freewebs site, and it says
Click to expand...


----------



## dragonflamez

I don't care if it's a joke, it's great fun.


----------



## Nate

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I don't care if it's a joke, it's great fun.


 Same here. ;P


----------



## Fanghorn

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I don't care if it's a joke, it's great fun.


and its getting us all post counts. <3


I really need some more of them, thats fo shur.


----------



## Grawr

Storm...or, the16 must have somehow known Fabio was gonna' post it for everyone to see..

Then again, I guess any one of us would have posted it if we got it...or reported it to an admin or something...

*just thinking out loud*


----------



## DarthGohan1

i have another idea... assuming it could be subliminal advertising

if you remove the 3 x's from the name, you end up with kap... sounds a bit like kap'n, eh?

also, bears are animals found in animal crossing - could this have something to do with AC for Wii?


----------



## Fanghorn

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i have another idea... assuming it could be subliminal advertising
> 
> if you remove the 3 x's from the name, you end up with kap... sounds a bit like kap'n, eh?
> 
> also, bears are animals found in animal crossing - could this have something to do with AC for Wii?


 Right, AC wii is only gonna have bears. >.>


----------



## dragonflamez

I want to be a cryptologist when I grow up....and this is helping.
Has anyone checked the images on the second and third sites Fabio found?


----------



## UltraByte

idk if you guys did this, but I did the page source for the first page, and found the images from some other FreeWebs site called GenerationZ... I went to the site and nothing was there. -,-


----------



## dragonflamez

MAybe someone should edit all of the findings onto the first page....


----------



## Grawr

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> MAybe someone should edit all of the findings onto the first page....


 That'd take quite a while...


----------



## DarthGohan1

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> MAybe someone should edit all of the findings onto the first page....


 and summaries of theories


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAybe someone should edit all of the findings onto the first page....
> 
> 
> 
> and summaries of theories
Click to expand...

 Once again, that would take quite a while.     

Then again we only have 3 theories; Storm, subliminal and very hard to understand addvertising, a joke.


----------



## DarthGohan1

i have another idea... justin or ocm registered an alt and are using this as something as a leadin for that Tide thing that starts in a couple days


----------



## Fanghorn

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i have another idea... justin or ocm registered an alt and are using this as something as a leadin for that Tide thing that starts in a couple days


 Tide=water 

Fish are in water

bears eat fish.


makes sense to me.


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i have another idea... justin or ocm registered an alt and are using this as something as a leadin for that Tide thing that starts in a couple days


0.0

Who else knows about Tide besides those two? 

*gets ready to question people*


@Fang: Well, that's quite the elaboration.


----------



## DarthGohan1

also, today is the 16th of june, and the user the16 did this... interesting...


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> also, today is the 16th of june, and the user the16 did this... interesting...


 We found that out already, I believe.


----------



## Fanghorn

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> also, today is the 16th of june, and the user the16 did this... interesting...


 DG! 

*claps* 

Nice Obvervation.


----------



## dragonflamez

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i have another idea... justin or ocm registered an alt and are using this as something as a leadin for that Tide thing that starts in a couple days


 I don't think they're smart enough, and they don't have a motive though.
It's plausible, however. Justin WAS the one to come up with the Storm theory.


----------



## DarthGohan1

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have another idea... justin or ocm registered an alt and are using this as something as a leadin for that Tide thing that starts in a couple days
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they're smart enough, and they don't have a motive though.
> It's plausible, however. Justin WAS the one to come up with the Storm theory.
Click to expand...

 i mentioned sotrm, actually


----------



## DarthGohan1

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, today is the 16th of june, and the user the16 did this... interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> DG!
> 
> *claps*
> 
> Nice Obvervation.
Click to expand...

 twas copper's actually


----------



## DarthGohan1

and we know storm would do somethin crazy like this - recall storm's reign?


----------



## Grawr

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have another idea... justin or ocm registered an alt and are using this as something as a leadin for that Tide thing that starts in a couple days
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they're smart enough, and they don't have a motive though.
> It's plausible, however. Justin WAS the one to come up with the Storm theory.
Click to expand...

 Storm would've had less motive then them...

They're motive...or, purpose atleast, would be the whole lead-in-to-tide-somehow thing.


----------



## Fanghorn

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, today is the 16th of june, and the user the16 did this... interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> DG!
> 
> *claps*
> 
> Nice Obvervation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> twas copper's actually
Click to expand...

 Oh.


well kudos to copper!


----------



## dragonflamez

MAYB IT WARE ME
LULULULULULULLZ NUUUBS
I 2 SMART 4 U


----------



## DarthGohan1

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> MAYB IT WARE ME
> LULULULULULULLZ NUUUBS
> I 2 SMART 4 U


  doubt it


----------



## dragonflamez

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYB IT WARE ME
> LULULULULULULLZ NUUUBS
> I 2 SMART 4 U
> 
> 
> 
> doubt it
Click to expand...

 Remove my warn, or I'll do it meself.


----------



## Grawr

Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?


----------



## dragonflamez

Gengar said:
			
		

> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?


 ZF would know.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?


 i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?
> 
> 
> 
> i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show
Click to expand...

 Really?

Hmm...

ZF and Zero might be people we want to question, then.


----------



## Zelandonia

If I'm correct, It's just those two. I'm involved a little, but not much...


----------



## JJRamone2

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?
> 
> 
> 
> i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show
Click to expand...

 Actually they said I could help aswell. Anyways back on topic?


----------



## dragonflamez

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> If I'm correct, It's just those two. I'm involved a little, but not much...


     

*Understands*


----------



## Grawr

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?
> 
> 
> 
> i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they said I could help aswell. Anyways back on topic?
Click to expand...

 I asked that question for a reason. It's on-topic, actually. 

If this is a lead-in to Tide, we may want to ask other sages about it.


----------



## Zelandonia

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm correct, It's just those two. I'm involved a little, but not much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Understands*
Click to expand...

 Actually, JJ just said he's helping also. I'm wrong.

Back to topic: I can believe that they did it.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?
> 
> 
> 
> i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they said I could help aswell. Anyways back on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked that question for a reason. It's on-topic, actually.
> 
> If this is a lead-in to Tide, we may want to ask other sages about it.
Click to expand...

 i guarantee you that theres nothing posted in the sage board about this.  i can see all boards on tbt except for one subboard, and no sages can get in that one... so nothing has been talked about this website or user.


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?
> 
> 
> 
> i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they said I could help aswell. Anyways back on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked that question for a reason. It's on-topic, actually.
> 
> If this is a lead-in to Tide, we may want to ask other sages about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guarantee you that theres nothing posted in the sage board about this.  i can see all boards on tbt except for one subboard, and no sages can get in that one... so nothing has been talked about this website or user.
Click to expand...

 Oh...

*scratches Tide-relation idea off the list*


----------



## Fanghorn

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?
> 
> 
> 
> i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they said I could help aswell. Anyways back on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked that question for a reason. It's on-topic, actually.
> 
> If this is a lead-in to Tide, we may want to ask other sages about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guarantee you that theres nothing posted in the sage board about this.  i can see all boards on tbt except for one subboard, and no sages can get in that one... so nothing has been talked about this website or user.
Click to expand...

Pms? you forgot about that


----------



## JJRamone2

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?
> 
> 
> 
> i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they said I could help aswell. Anyways back on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked that question for a reason. It's on-topic, actually.
> 
> If this is a lead-in to Tide, we may want to ask other sages about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guarantee you that theres nothing posted in the sage board about this.  i can see all boards on tbt except for one subboard, and no sages can get in that one... so nothing has been talked about this website or user.
Click to expand...

 yeah I'm pretty sure there isn't a relation to tide here.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?
> 
> 
> 
> i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they said I could help aswell. Anyways back on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked that question for a reason. It's on-topic, actually.
> 
> If this is a lead-in to Tide, we may want to ask other sages about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guarantee you that theres nothing posted in the sage board about this.  i can see all boards on tbt except for one subboard, and no sages can get in that one... so nothing has been talked about this website or user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...
> 
> *scratches Tide-relation idea off the list*
Click to expand...

 i still think it could be related


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?
> 
> 
> 
> i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they said I could help aswell. Anyways back on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked that question for a reason. It's on-topic, actually.
> 
> If this is a lead-in to Tide, we may want to ask other sages about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guarantee you that theres nothing posted in the sage board about this.  i can see all boards on tbt except for one subboard, and no sages can get in that one... so nothing has been talked about this website or user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...
> 
> *scratches Tide-relation idea off the list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i still think it could be related
Click to expand...

 *rewrites Tide-relation to the list*

Well, then it'd have to be like Fang said, through PM's...

This is confusing, we had it, then we lost it, then we got more theories, and we're really not advancing on any of those theories much. >_<


----------



## dragonflamez

I'm positive that this is NOT TBT related.
I think it's NSider related. Fabio goes on NSider a lot. I know that he's a fairly high-ranking poster. Maybe someone singled him out.

Search for the16 there.


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?
> 
> 
> 
> i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they said I could help aswell. Anyways back on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked that question for a reason. It's on-topic, actually.
> 
> If this is a lead-in to Tide, we may want to ask other sages about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guarantee you that theres nothing posted in the sage board about this.  i can see all boards on tbt except for one subboard, and no sages can get in that one... so nothing has been talked about this website or user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...
> 
> *scratches Tide-relation idea off the list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i still think it could be related
Click to expand...

 proof plz


----------



## Zelandonia

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth, do all the sages work on Tide? Or is it just Justin and Odd?
> 
> 
> 
> i think pretty much all contribute, but ocm and justin are running the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they said I could help aswell. Anyways back on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked that question for a reason. It's on-topic, actually.
> 
> If this is a lead-in to Tide, we may want to ask other sages about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guarantee you that theres nothing posted in the sage board about this.  i can see all boards on tbt except for one subboard, and no sages can get in that one... so nothing has been talked about this website or user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...
> 
> *scratches Tide-relation idea off the list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i still think it could be related
Click to expand...

 You know, you keep trying to distract us with Tide connections. Could it be that you are in this with Storm?


----------



## Grawr

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm positive that this is NOT TBT related.
> I think it's NSider related. Fabio goes on NSider a lot. I know that he's a fairly high-ranking poster. Maybe someone singled him out.
> 
> Search for the16 there.


 If that were true, I'd assume the bear would appear there as well, and people would try to be deciphering it like we are.

However, I don't see any sign of this incident on NSider at all...


----------



## dragonflamez

Also, has anyone searched the16's Email address?
He has it registered. Mods can look at those, right?


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Also, has anyone searched the16's Email address?
> He has it registered. Mods can look at those, right?


 Yeah, they can. Gohan, get on that!


----------



## Grawr

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Also, has anyone searched the16's Email address?
> He has it registered. Mods can look at those, right?


     

Darth...check it out.


----------



## dragonflamez

Praise me.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Hi, I is here.

Gosh, I'm gone for a few hours (doing... something ) and I come back and see this huge thread o_o

and no, I had nothing to do with this...

But you people are makign weird conenctions, like

Tide is water, fish in water, bear eat fish! lol! 

>_>


----------



## Zelandonia

Comment: Darth has only posted things that say "It's related to Tide, nothing else"

How do we know that he's not trying to mislead us? How do we know that he's not one of them?


----------



## Fanghorn

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Hi, I is here.
> 
> Gosh, I'm gone for a few hours (doing... something ) and I come back and see this huge thread o_o
> 
> and no, I had nothing to do with this...
> 
> But you people are makign weird conenctions, like
> 
> Tide is water, fish in water, bear eat fish! lol!
> 
> >_>


 It was genuis right?


but rly, if I was making osmthing liek this, I would think that too.


----------



## Grawr

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Hi, I is here.
> 
> Gosh, I'm gone for a few hours (doing... something ) and I come back and see this huge thread o_o
> 
> and no, I had nothing to do with this...
> 
> But you people are makign weird conenctions, like
> 
> Tide is water, fish in water, bear eat fish! lol!
> 
> >_>


 Thats not the reason we went with the Tide theory, though.     

And Zel, Darth is checking the16's email thing. He couldn't be in on it if he was doing that...


----------



## DarthGohan1

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Comment: Darth has only posted things that say "It's related to Tide, nothing else"
> 
> How do we know that he's not trying to mislead us? How do we know that he's not one of them?


 no i havent.  i said AC and Storm as well as Tide... 3 ideas.

anyways, only admins can check emails, sorry guys


----------



## dragonflamez

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Comment: Darth has only posted things that say "It's related to Tide, nothing else"
> 
> How do we know that he's not trying to mislead us? How do we know that he's not one of them?


 Well, he can mislead us the entire time.
We might as well trust him.


----------



## JJRamone2

http://digg.com/gaming_news/Bear_Mystery_P...Viral_Marketing
hey guys, Digg it!


----------



## Furry Sparks

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> http://digg.com/gaming_news/Bear_Mystery_P...Viral_Marketing
> hey guys, Digg it!


 I'll digg it =D

but you know if it gets to the front page.. well, the digg effect will kill the site.


----------



## Grawr

*diggs it*

But we still have to solve this thing!

Whats our strongest theory so far..? I'm thinking its the subliminal messaging...


----------



## DarthGohan1

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://digg.com/gaming_news/Bear_Mystery_P...Viral_Marketing
> hey guys, Digg it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll digg it =D
> 
> but you know if it gets to the front page.. well, the digg effect will kill the site.
Click to expand...

 no, this is for the forums, not the site...


----------



## JJRamone2

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://digg.com/gaming_news/Bear_Mystery_P...Viral_Marketing
> hey guys, Digg it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll digg it =D
> 
> but you know if it gets to the front page.. well, the digg effect will kill the site.
Click to expand...

 Umm, I posted the forums so I think IF can handle it. Anyways stumbleupon is better because it slowly rises the viewers over the day but I don't know many users here who stumble. I posted it on stumbleupon though, so if you want stumble it.


----------



## Furry Sparks

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://digg.com/gaming_news/Bear_Mystery_P...Viral_Marketing
> hey guys, Digg it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll digg it =D
> 
> but you know if it gets to the front page.. well, the digg effect will kill the site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, this is for the forums, not the site...
Click to expand...

 but they see the thread, click the link and all of a sudden the site has like 5000 hits in one day D=


----------



## JJRamone2

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://digg.com/gaming_news/Bear_Mystery_P...Viral_Marketing
> hey guys, Digg it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll digg it =D
> 
> but you know if it gets to the front page.. well, the digg effect will kill the site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, this is for the forums, not the site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they see the thread, click the ]
> whatever, hope for the best,
Click to expand...


----------



## Furry Sparks

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://digg.com/gaming_news/Bear_Mystery_P...Viral_Marketing
> hey guys, Digg it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll digg it =D
> 
> but you know if it gets to the front page.. well, the digg effect will kill the site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, this is for the forums, not the site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they see the thread, click the ]
> whatever, hope for the best,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I doubt it'll get to the front anyway..
> 
> 
> on topic, anyone check the sorce code on the pages? I just sorta read the thread fast.
Click to expand...


----------



## UltraByte

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> on topic, anyone check the sorce code on the pages? I just sorta read the thread fast.


 Proof that members of TBT ignore me.

I ALREADY DID. For the first page. All the images are from a FreeWebs site called GenerationZ, which seems to be a blank site.


----------



## Bulerias

Woah, you guys are making this more than it is. 0_O;;;

even it is viral marketing, then yay... But I have NO clue what this is.  If this is a forum-related joke, then I was NOT in on it.


----------



## JJH

I can't tell, but looks like there are some kind of symbols in the little tree pic in the banner...



JJH0369


----------



## Grawr

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on topic, anyone check the sorce code on the pages? I just sorta read the thread fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that members of TBT ignore me.
> 
> I ALREADY DID. For the first page. All the images are from a FreeWebs site called GenerationZ, which seems to be a blank site.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, we've got led to multiple sites.

The Darkness one was creepy...

*shivers*


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Woah, you guys are making this more than it is. 0_O;;;


 THANK YOU BUL. Seriously, this is MOST LIKELY A JOKE.


----------



## DarthGohan1

bul, run an IP and email check, please


----------



## Furry Sparks

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on topic, anyone check the sorce code on the pages? I just sorta read the thread fast.
> 
> 
> 
> *Proof that members of TBT ignore me.*
> 
> I ALREADY DID. For the first page. All the images are from a FreeWebs site called GenerationZ, which seems to be a blank site.
Click to expand...

 hey, I feel like that sometimes too, but like i said.... I read though the thread FAST. not CAREFULY.


----------



## UltraByte

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on topic, anyone check the sorce code on the pages? I just sorta read the thread fast.
> 
> 
> 
> *Proof that members of TBT ignore me.*
> 
> I ALREADY DID. For the first page. All the images are from a FreeWebs site called GenerationZ, which seems to be a blank site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, I feel like that sometimes too
Click to expand...

 Sometimes? I feel like this most of the time on here.


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> bul, run an IP and email check, please


I did.  The person is in Boise, Iowa.


----------



## Fanghorn

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, you guys are making this more than it is. 0_O;;;
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU BUL. Seriously, this is MOST LIKELY A JOKE.
Click to expand...

I said that the first post i made in this thread.


You'll all just trying to be like me. heheheh.

But really, as you all know, the podcasy crew are the sane ones.


----------



## Zelandonia

You are all taking this way too seriously.

Yes, it's a fun diversion. Yes, it's a joke. 
BUT, you don't need to go crazy over it.


----------



## DarthGohan1

ummmm welcome back, giant thread


----------



## UltraByte

Y'know, screw this. I'm sick, my throat hurts, my nose is runny, and I'm ****ing tired. Have fun with this joke.


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ummmm welcome back, giant thread


lol

This is kinda strange..

And feel better, Ultra.


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Y'know, screw this. I'm sick, my throat hurts, my nose is runny, and I'm ****ing tired. Have fun with this joke.


 fell better ultra




and yes, i have no idea where it went for like 10 mins >.>


----------



## Zelandonia

I'm with UB. This is getting way too overblown. It would have been fun had you/we all not made a huge deal out of it.

And really Storm, if you can spend that much time on one little joke, why not do something that actually HELPS the site...


----------



## Fanghorn

Im pretty tired too.

Good thing I missed everything with the woods and all that

Heard this was like it too.


----------



## Fanghorn

WTH LOOK AT MY SIG


----------



## DarthGohan1

what the... wow...

storm needs to unhide himself!


----------



## Zelandonia

DAMNIT, ****ING STOP!!!


----------



## Fanghorn

It could be bul for all we know. >.>

Ahh summer at TBt, so much fun.


----------



## Zelandonia

Whomever. It's going too far...

And, sorry about the cursing, it's been a long week...


----------



## DarthGohan1

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> DAMNIT, ****ING STOP!!!


 what the... this is actually sorta funny!


----------



## DarthGohan1

gah

he edited mine too >.>


----------



## Grawr

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> It could be bul for all we know. >.>
> 
> Ahh summer at TBt, so much fun.


lol


I don't care anymore, joke or not, I find it rather fun.

MEH SIGG!


----------



## Fanghorn

meh, edited my sig back.


----------



## Zelandonia

Meh, He changed mine to "You can't win, my friend!"


----------



## DarthGohan1

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Meh, He changed mine to "You can't win, my friend!"


 this is sorta dumb...

better go edit mine >.>


----------



## Grawr

Meh, I love it when stuff like this happens. *remembers the bearded-guy from AC appearing everywhere*     

Oh, look. Now it says "the fun has just begun". >.>


----------



## Fanghorn

Gengar said:
			
		

> I love it when stuff like this happens. *remembers the bearded-guy from AC appearing everywhere*


 lol, wasn't that storm again?


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> I love it when stuff like this happens. *remembers the bearded-guy from AC appearing everywhere*


 or when storm had his reign of terror XD


----------



## Fanghorn

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when stuff like this happens. *remembers the bearded-guy from AC appearing everywhere*
> 
> 
> 
> or when storm had his reign of terror XD
Click to expand...

 hahah. I missed all/most of that, thank god.


----------



## Grawr

Yeah, y'know. It gives somewhat mystery and different-ness to the forums.


I'm gonna' keep those messages in my sig. Storm, write more!


----------



## Fanghorn

the fun has just begun?

Oh god...>.>


----------



## DarthGohan1

i dont think storm would do this, nor would bul... weird


----------



## Fanghorn

OMG SHIGERU HI! 

What up DAWG?


----------



## Grawr

"Don't tell 'em who it is, Darth."

=ooo


----------



## Fanghorn

isnt it quite obvious now? ;p


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gengar said:
			
		

> "Don't tell 'em who it is, Darth."
> 
> =ooo


 i dont know, honestly... this is pretty funny


----------



## Zelandonia

... It's most likely Bul. He's the only one that we are certain is logged on right now.

Occam's Razor.


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't tell 'em who it is, Darth."
> 
> =ooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know, honestly... this is pretty funny
Click to expand...

It is indeed. Though I wish Storm would reveal the fact that it was him before I decide to go to bed...


----------



## DarthGohan1

let me drop bul a pm to get to the bottom of this >.>


----------



## Fanghorn

Oh hey, buls viewing the thread.


----------



## DarthGohan1

please see bulletin board guys


----------



## Fanghorn

Hm.

I didnt know mods had that powah.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Hm.
> 
> I didnt know mods had that powah.


 i can edit sigs and stuff, but not check ips or email, nor do anything with the overall boards or permission masks and ranks.


----------



## Zelandonia

<_< Storm or Bul, working together or alone, created the bear network, as well as the multi the16, for reasons unknown to others. Then then released this information in a PM to Fabio. 

It's most likely that simple.


----------



## Grawr

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm.
> 
> I didnt know mods had that powah.
> 
> 
> 
> i can edit sigs and stuff, but not check ips or email, nor do anything with the overall boards or permission masks and ranks.
Click to expand...

 I gotta' tell ya, the "Don't tell them who it is, Darth" really took suspision off you.     

Well, I'm leaving for the day. 'Been fun.


----------



## Fanghorn

Yeah, I might hit the sack here too. 

I hope I see that Preview I wrote Bul on the page by the end of tommarow. >.>


----------



## DarthGohan1

night guys... hope ya had fun


----------



## Fanghorn

yep.

Look at my last post in the Lucid Dreams thread. XD


----------



## Justin

the16 mystery still isn't solved though...

... :r .....

*looks at posts about a tide connection*

....................
.....
...


...........

.
.
..

....


----------



## Fanghorn

Justin125 said:
			
		

> the16 mystery still isn't solved though...
> 
> ... :r .....
> 
> *looks at posts about a tide connection*
> 
> ....................
> .....
> ...
> 
> 
> ...........
> 
> .
> .
> ..
> 
> ....


No Justin, I don;t think  you would be organized to do somthing like that. Make the bear site that is.


----------



## Bulerias

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> <_< Storm or Bul, working together or alone, created the bear network, as well as the multi the16, for reasons unknown to others. Then then released this information in a PM to Fabio.
> 
> It's most likely that simple.


 That's not true.  I did not have anything to do with this.


----------



## Zelandonia

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <_< Storm or Bul, working together or alone, created the bear network, as well as the multi the16, for reasons unknown to others. Then then released this information in a PM to Fabio.
> 
> It's most likely that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  I did not have anything to do with this.
Click to expand...

 I'm leaning toward the theory that Justin/Odd did it.

Theory? Wait, nope. They did it. Really stupid way to drum up support for Tide.


----------



## Fanghorn

Hm. whatever. Im going to Bed.


( And wow, about 3 hours posting stuff today, and only 16-18 posts moved up. Hurray for Wishing well. >.> )


----------



## Grawr

Justin125 said:
			
		

> the16 mystery still isn't solved though...
> 
> ... :r .....
> 
> *looks at posts about a tide connection*
> 
> ....................
> .....
> ...
> 
> 
> ...........
> 
> .
> .
> ..
> 
> ....


 0.0!

Are you serious?


----------



## DarthGohan1

im pretty sure tide and the16 are connected


----------



## YogurtBandit

Holy cow! This thing has 24 pages in a day? :wacko:


----------



## Propaganda Man

Wow I missed a lot.


----------



## JJH

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> im pretty sure tide and the16 are connected


I'm pretty sure you have something to do with "the16"! Do you? Oh, and Fabio, I tried copying it into paint. I couldn't find the URL...



JJH0369


----------



## Grawr

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Wow I missed a lot.


 We're gonna' need your help. >.<


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I'm back. Someone fill me in.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Basically, this is the investigation so far:

Well, 'the16' is still unknown, but we have found that the number 16 has a LOT to do with the bear site, thanks to Bambam. Most of the site uses a number to alphabet style to translate some words- but we've found that there can be meaning in both the words and numbers. Later on I messed with the URL and got to this site: http://www.freewebs.com/100soulbears. 'go to 19-15-21-12', the mysterious 'go to soul' translation has us confused.

If you want my honest opinion, I think there's a connection between 'soulbears' and 'go to soul'.


----------



## Justin

http://www.freewebs.com/soul16/

Dunno if it's anything.


----------



## Justin

WAIT

HOLD THE PRESS

THAT IS INDEED A PART OF THIS

If you look at the source you can see it uses images from Generationz LIKE SOME OF THE OTHER SITES AS ULTRA POINTED OUT.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Hm.. Soul skating/surfing. I checked the url at the bottom and it takes me to a bullcrap search engine thing.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Justin125 said:
			
		

> WAIT
> 
> HOLD THE PRESS
> 
> THAT IS INDEED A PART OF THIS
> 
> If you look at the source you can see it uses images from Generationz LIKE SOME OF THE OTHER SITES AS ULTRA POINTED OUT.


 WAHH!? *Goes back to site*


----------



## Nate

So if the site has images linked to that generationz thing, it must have something to do with that. Is there a way to see what sites are using images from that site?


----------



## Justin

http://i15.tinypic.com/4u0tdec.jpg

THESE ARE FOR SURE ALL PART OF THIS.


----------



## Nate

Wait, I found something disappointing. All premade layouts for freewebs sites use generationz as a source for the images. >.>

For example:
http://www.freewebs.com/poodle/
http://www.freewebs.com/tree/


----------



## Justin

MORE MORE MORE


STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP

http://www.freewebs.com/kappax/

We've just reached the beginnings...


----------



## Justin

> Wait, I found something disappointing. All premade layouts for freewebs sites use generationz as a source for the images. >.>


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Too bad.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Justin125 said:
			
		

> http://i15.tinypic.com/4u0tdec.jpg
> 
> THESE ARE FOR SURE ALL PART OF THIS.


 Weird, it's like, the source to both sites.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Wait, I found something disappointing. All premade layouts for freewebs sites use generationz as a source for the images. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Too bad.
Click to expand...

Aw, crap, I thought we had a lead. *Goes back to editing URL*

So we can now totally eliminate 'Generationz' as any connection between soulbears, etc.


----------



## Justin

Fabio said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I found something disappointing. All premade layouts for freewebs sites use generationz as a source for the images. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, crap, I thought we had a lead. *Goes back to editing URL*
Click to expand...

 I still think this might be something...

http://www.freewebs.com/kappax/


----------



## Fabioisonfire

'ERROR!JACKSON IN DE NOR!'... Hmm..

ERROR!JACKSON IN DE NOR!= 224...

De Nor.. What's that?


----------



## Justin

We could use Prop. Man alot right now.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah, me no feel like doing math...


----------



## Bulerias

Just a sec here, guys.

Kappax?  Try this.

Kappa.  X.  Kappa is the Japanese mythical creature that Kapp'n from Animal Crossing is based on.  X I assume to mean 10...  And plus, Kapp'n is a sailor... Tide... water... Get it?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Wow, first of all, how did you come to that conclusion?    			 I never would have thought of that. *Googles*


----------



## Bulerias

Fabio said:
			
		

> Wow, first of all, how did you come to that conclusion?    			 I never would have thought of that. *Googles*


 I dunno, but I actually had one of those Japanese Animal Crossing flyers on my desk right now, and Kapp'n was on it, so I thought of Kappnx n'stuff.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Oh, WAIT!

KAPPA=45.

45-300=255 which as Bambam said *ta da da da!!!* the rounded square root is 16!

And it would all make sense because Kapp'n IS a Nintendo character if this has anything to do with MP3, OR Tide.


----------



## Justin

BINGO.

So that confirms the site...?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Justin125 said:
			
		

> BINGO.
> 
> So that confirms the site...?


I'm guessing. Good jorb, Bulerias.

Still, it doesn't explain any of the 'go to soul', 'soulbears', or bears stuff.


----------



## Tyler

What the heck did I miss T.T


----------



## Justin

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> What the heck did I miss T.T


 27 pages and counting.

Have fun catching up.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> What the heck did I miss T.T


 Some false leads, basically. We haven't gotten MUCH farther, but we believe http://www.freewebs.com/kappax/ has some connection.


----------



## Jman

For all you lazy people out there, I did this for ya. I made all the black spots gray.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

In a bit I'm off to a baseball game. Keep searching, and if you find anything big, just PM me or something. Play with the numbers a bit.


----------



## JJH

I'm a bit busy right now, but if somebody could have a list of all of the links and evidence found so far, I'm sure I could figure something out. I'll be back later. 



JJH0369


----------



## Justin

Prop. Man

HALP.


----------



## Propaganda Man

I'm just guessing here but, "Notice of Readiness, a notice in commercial shipping that a vessel *has arrived in port and is prepared to conduct cargo operations.*"

Probably not it though.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Lets assume what Bul and I said were true.

It might mean Kappa has landed. (his ship)


----------



## Justin

Hmm....


----------



## Propaganda Man

Just found something interesting.  Let me get it together.


----------



## Propaganda Man

This doesn't lead to anything (I think)

http://www.freewebs.com/soul72

Got it from
http://www.freewebs.com/soul16/index.htm

tizle =72


----------



## Propaganda Man

http://www.freewebs.com/kappa/
http://www.freewebs.com/kappan

What language is kappan in?


----------



## Propaganda Man

Love it on Kappa =83

100-83=17

http://www.freewebs.com/soul17/index.htm


----------



## Propaganda Man

http://www.exodusph.com/ does not work

but

exodusph=112

http://www.freewebs.com/soul112/index.htm


----------



## Jman

How many sites does this person have?   
:huh:


----------



## Propaganda Man

Jman said:
			
		

> How many sites does this person have?   
:huh:


 Not as many as I've listed.


----------



## Jman

I'm going to try freewebs.com/soul(1-100) I'll post what I find.


EDIT: 
http://www.freewebs.com/soul21/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul22/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul34/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul45/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul55/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul66/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul68/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul69/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul72/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul77/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul78/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul87/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul88/
http://www.freewebs.com/soul92/

Well, that's 21-100... You guys already did 1-20 The closet one was *Soul 92* It was in the same language. :r  I hope I helped in some way. >_<


WOOT! I got the language of Soul 92! It is *Latvian_cp1257*
"Kaxpxx" is *Maltese*

Soul 78 and Soul 69 are EXACTLY the same but a different color.


----------



## UltraByte

Can't this thread just freaking die already? God, seriously, you guys take this stuff too damn seriously. And Jman, keep in mind that are BILLIONS of sites on FreeWebs. Almost NONE of the 'soul' sites probably have ANYTHING to do with this.

**UltraByte* smithes this tread.


----------



## Justin

**Justin125*smithes this thread too.


----------



## Jman

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Can't this thread just freaking die already? God, seriously, you guys take this stuff too damn seriously. And Jman, keep in mind that are BILLIONS of sites on FreeWebs. Almost NONE of the 'soul' sites probably have ANYTHING to do with this.
> 
> **UltraByte* smithes this tread.


Is there a rule that says I can't take it seriously? I kind of _liked_ doing this. How would you know if they have anything to do with this? You haven't taken the time to look them up. I can do what I want to do, so you need to mind your own business.   
-_-			  THANK YOU. :gyroidmad:

EDIT: Yes, I do enjoy it actually. You should try it, it's fun. Wait, you already did it today. >_<  Stupid me. >_<


----------



## UltraByte

Jman said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't this thread just freaking die already? God, seriously, you guys take this stuff too damn seriously. And Jman, keep in mind that are BILLIONS of sites on FreeWebs. Almost NONE of the 'soul' sites probably have ANYTHING to do with this.
> 
> **UltraByte* smithes this tread.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a rule that says I can't take it seriously? I kind of _liked_ doing this. How would you know if they have anything to do with this? You haven't taken the time to look them up. I can do what I want to do, so you need to mind your own business.   
-_-			  THANK YOU. :gyroidmad:
Click to expand...

 You enjoy making a fool of yourself? Usually people don't like doing that. I'm telling you all, this is a JOKE. Taking this seriously won't get you anywhere.


----------



## Propaganda Man

**Propaganda Man*smites Ultra and Justin.

Let people have their fun. Its not like they were doing anything else before this.

I'm going off to Italy and don't really care about this but even though I believe it doesn't matter doesn't mean they don't. It is not I nor your place to tell them different.


----------



## Jman

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> **Propaganda Man* smites Ultra and Justin.
> 
> Let people have their fun. Its not like they were doing anything else before this.
> 
> I'm going off to Italy and don't really care about this but even though I believe it doesn't matter doesn't mean they don't. It is not I nor your place to tell them different.


**Jman* smithes Ultra and Justin also. Thanks for clearing that up Propaganda Man.   
^_^


----------



## UltraByte

Have your fun. I'm so freaking sick of this.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Then take a chill pill.


----------



## Jman

Or download "Ad Block Plus" and block this thread. :r


----------



## UltraByte

Whatever.


----------



## Bulerias

Jman said:
			
		

> Or download "Ad Block Plus" and block this thread. :r


 Uhm...  AdBlock doesn't work that way...


----------



## Jman

You could atleast "hide" the thread. :r


----------



## UltraByte

Jman said:
			
		

> You could atleast "hide" the thread. :r


 How? You can't 'hide' the thread.


----------



## Jman

Click the Icon -> Select element to hide. Block all the posts and titles.     			  I've done it before.   
^_^


----------



## UltraByte

Jman said:
			
		

> Click the Icon -> Select element to hide. Block all the posts and titles.     			  I've done it before.   
^_^


 I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Trust me, I'd rather figure this out than participate in any kind of... TBT related activity at all to tell you the truth. This is the most fun I've had here... ever. Even if it is a joke, or fake, it's awesome.


----------



## Furry Sparks

So uh... now what? D=


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I think the Kappa stuff is the wrong direction to go. I mean, it DID say 'go to soul', I think we'd be better off looking at the second site or the other freewebs/soul sites. The Kappa thing DID make sense, but now that I think about all this it's kinda unrelated.


----------



## Grawr

Fabio said:
			
		

> I think the Kappa stuff is the wrong direction to go. I mean, it DID say 'go to soul', I think we'd be better off looking at the second site or the other freewebs/soul sites. The Kappa thing DID make sense, but now that I think about all this it's kinda unrelated.


 Yeah, I don't really think Kappa is right either.

Maybe we took it too far, maybe all we were supposed to get out of it was the fact that its advertising Metroid 3...


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar said:
			
		

> Maybe we took it too far, maybe all we were supposed to get out of it was the fact that its advertising Metroid 3...


 When did you guys get the conclusion that this is advertising for MP3? I mean, it's all bears and darkness and stuff...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Well, I think there's more to it maybe, like on the Halo 3 one that is going around right now there is still a LOT more to find out, and eventually get the information Bungie is trying to relay. If this is all for MP3, there's bound to be an ending part or some sort of... I dunno. Something.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we took it too far, maybe all we were supposed to get out of it was the fact that its advertising Metroid 3...
> 
> 
> 
> When did you guys get the conclusion that this is advertising for MP3? I mean, it's all bears and darkness and stuff...
Click to expand...

On IGN right now, there's a HUGE viral site going around for Halo 3 exactly like this. Bulerias also said that they're using the same form of advertising for MP3.

The user joined a Nintendo-related forum, so most of us have assumed it's MP3.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Fabio said:
			
		

> Bulerias also said that they're using the same form of advertising for MP3.
> 
> The user joined a Nintendo-related forum, so most of us have assumed it's MP3.


 The thing is... I really doubt they would put it here, or use freewebs sites...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias also said that they're using the same form of advertising for MP3.
> 
> The user joined a Nintendo-related forum, so most of us have assumed it's MP3.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is... I really doubt they would put it here, or use freewebs sites...
Click to expand...

 Why not? In '04, Microsoft's ilovebees campaign used Bravenet. >_>


----------



## Furry Sparks

Fabio said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias also said that they're using the same form of advertising for MP3.
> 
> The user joined a Nintendo-related forum, so most of us have assumed it's MP3.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is... I really doubt they would put it here, or use freewebs sites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? In '04, Microsoft's ilovebees campaign used Bravenet. >_>
Click to expand...

 really?  I knew about the ilovebees thing, but not that much about it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah, I got really into that one, but I kinda missed out on most of the new one for H3.


----------



## Justin

I have to agree with ZF on why would WE get it...


----------



## Grawr

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I have to agree with ZF on why would WE get it...


 That is strange, I know.

I've still been checking around, no one other than TBT seems to have gotten this bear message.


----------



## Justin

Gengar said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with ZF on why would WE get it...
> 
> 
> 
> That is strange, I know.
> 
> I've still been checking around, no one other than TBT seems to have gotten this bear message.
Click to expand...

 Further proves that this is a joke most likely.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with ZF on why would WE get it...
> 
> 
> 
> That is strange, I know.
> 
> I've still been checking around, no one other than TBT seems to have gotten this bear message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Further proves that this is a joke most likely.
Click to expand...

 A bear joke?


----------



## Grawr

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with ZF on why would WE get it...
> 
> 
> 
> That is strange, I know.
> 
> I've still been checking around, no one other than TBT seems to have gotten this bear message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Further proves that this is a joke most likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bear joke?
Click to expand...

 A bear joke with subliminal Metroid Prime 3 advertising.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with ZF on why would WE get it...
> 
> 
> 
> That is strange, I know.
> 
> I've still been checking around, no one other than TBT seems to have gotten this bear message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Further proves that this is a joke most likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bear joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bear joke with subliminal Metroid Prime 3 advertising.
Click to expand...

 Sublinimal?


----------



## Justin

STORM

DID YOU DO THIS

ANSWER NOW

NOW


----------



## YogurtBandit

Justin125 said:
			
		

> STORM
> 
> DID YOU DO THIS
> 
> ANSWER NOW
> 
> NOW


 You seriously think he would do that?


----------



## Tyler

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STORM
> 
> DID YOU DO THIS
> 
> ANSWER NOW
> 
> NOW
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously think he would do that?
Click to expand...

 http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...t&eventid=53227


----------



## Grawr

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STORM
> 
> DID YOU DO THIS
> 
> ANSWER NOW
> 
> NOW
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously think he would do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...t&eventid=53227
Click to expand...

 But Bul announced that the staff had no part in this, and nor do the sages.


----------



## Zelandonia

The staff may not have. Storm may have done it alone.


----------



## Jeremy

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> The staff may not have. Storm may have done it alone.


 I've been gone for three days.  Camping.  I hardly know what this is about.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## Jeremy

Hey did anyone notice that the guy calls himself "greg (aka gregory the16th)"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregory_XVI


----------



## YogurtBandit

Some one please tell me how in two days a topic gets <big><big><big><big><big><big><big> 33</big></big></big></big></big> Pages if replies?


----------



## Grawr

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Hey did anyone notice that the guy calls himself "greg (aka gregory the16th)"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregory_XVI


 Hmm...

Coincidence?


----------



## Bulerias

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Some one please tell me how in two days a topic gets <big><big><big><big><big><big><big> 33</big></big></big></big></big> Pages if replies? </big></big>


<big><big>
 I've seen worse.</big>


----------



## Grawr

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Some one please tell me how in two days a topic gets <big><big><big><big><big><big><big> 33</big></big></big></big></big> Pages if replies? </big></big>


<big><big>
 Yeah..it is kind of insane.


I suggest we stop trying to pin this on Storm, or anyone else from TBT though. It'll get us nowhere.</big>


----------



## Jman

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The staff may not have. Storm may have done it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been gone for three days.  Camping.  I hardly know what this is about.  :gyroidwink:
Click to expand...

I can confirm that Storm has been camping. I sent him a PM 4 days ago and it got answered yesterday.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some one please tell me how in two days a topic gets <big><big><big><big><big><big><big> 33</big></big></big></big></big> Pages if replies? </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> I've seen worse. </big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big>
 I've seen better.    			</big>


----------



## YogurtBandit

Jman said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The staff may not have. Storm may have done it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been gone for three days.  Camping.  I hardly know what this is about.  :gyroidwink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can confirm that Storm has been camping. I sent him a PM 4 days ago and it got answered yesterday.
Click to expand...

 It is teh Jman!


----------



## Jman

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The staff may not have. Storm may have done it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been gone for three days.  Camping.  I hardly know what this is about.  :gyroidwink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can confirm that Storm has been camping. I sent him a PM 4 days ago and it got answered yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is teh Jman!
Click to expand...

 Moo? It is teh Bandit!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I WIN!!!!!

A JOKE YOU SAY, EH?

BAM: http://www.freewebs.com/100soulbears/19152112.htm

LA BAM!!!!!: http://www.twisterghost.com/tnet/tnet.php?user=soulbears


YEAH, SUCKAS! W00T W00T! 6 DAYS AND COUNTING!

'go to soul' meant nothing! It was the numbers! I just edited the URL as a page and WHAM! The URL is right there!

C t t S l

ADD X

I don't get that.


----------



## UltraByte

So, explain. What the hell does this mean then?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

UltraByte said:
			
		

> So, explain. What the hell does this mean then?


I have no idea.

But I do know:

-If these sites were made in '06, this timer was going for a while, and then sent to us before it goes off.


----------



## Jeremy

Fabio said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, explain. What the hell does this mean then?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.
> 
> But I do know:
> 
> -If these sites were made in '06, this timer was going for a while, and then sent to us before it goes off.
Click to expand...

 Yo.  I found a hidden number on the site with the counter

143157162162165160164151156156


----------



## YogurtBandit

What? No Right clicking allowed? :wacko:


----------



## Jeremy

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> What? No Right clicking allowed? :wacko:


 They dont want you copying/pasting the link that goes to the counter.

By the way, it counts down to June 25 2007 1:01:01


----------



## Fanghorn

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? No Right clicking allowed? :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> They dont want you copying/pasting the ]
> THE DAY THE CORSSROADS STARTS. D:
> 
> 
> But we know there not related.
Click to expand...


----------



## YogurtBandit

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? No Right clicking allowed? :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> They dont want you copying/pasting the ]
> THE DAY THE CORSSROADS STARTS. D:
> 
> 
> But we know there not related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm.. 6/25/07 1:01:01 38 numbers in the date, 3 in the time..
Click to expand...


----------



## JJH

JJ shall stay up until Midnight on Sunday!



JJH0369


----------



## YogurtBandit

Maybe its Pm, Not Am.


----------



## Master Hiku

Wow I read through all these pages and this is interesting    
-_-			  Hm.... What could it be


----------



## JJH

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Maybe its Pm, Not Am.


 Definetly AM. Guess we'll have to wait 'till Sunday to make our next move...


JJH0369


----------



## JJRamone2

Fabio said:
			
		

> I WIN!!!!!
> 
> A JOKE YOU SAY, EH?
> 
> BAM: http://www.freewebs.com/100soulbears/19152112.htm
> 
> LA BAM!!!!!: http://www.twisterghost.com/tnet/tnet.php?user=soulbears
> 
> 
> YEAH, SUCKAS! W00T W00T! 6 DAYS AND COUNTING!
> 
> 'go to soul' meant nothing! It was the numbers! I just edited the URL as a page and WHAM! The URL is right there!
> 
> C t t S l
> 
> ADD X
> 
> I don't get that.


 This is friggin' sweet. But am I the only one who's starting to think this is shaping up to be another eon8?


----------



## JJH

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN!!!!!
> 
> A JOKE YOU SAY, EH?
> 
> BAM: http://www.freewebs.com/100soulbears/19152112.htm
> 
> LA BAM!!!!!: http://www.twisterghost.com/tnet/tnet.php?user=soulbears
> 
> 
> YEAH, SUCKAS! W00T W00T! 6 DAYS AND COUNTING!
> 
> 'go to soul' meant nothing! It was the numbers! I just edited the URL as a page and WHAM! The URL is right there!
> 
> C t t S l
> 
> ADD X
> 
> I don't get that.
> 
> 
> 
> This is friggin' sweet. But am I the only one who's starting to think this is shaping up to be another eon8?
Click to expand...

 Whats Eon8?

And tonight I plan to spend all night sorting through all the pages and copying every link and fact. I'll figure something out.




JJH0369


----------



## JJRamone2

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN!!!!!
> 
> A JOKE YOU SAY, EH?
> 
> BAM: http://www.freewebs.com/100soulbears/19152112.htm
> 
> LA BAM!!!!!: http://www.twisterghost.com/tnet/tnet.php?user=soulbears
> 
> 
> YEAH, SUCKAS! W00T W00T! 6 DAYS AND COUNTING!
> 
> 'go to soul' meant nothing! It was the numbers! I just edited the URL as a page and WHAM! The URL is right there!
> 
> C t t S l
> 
> ADD X
> 
> I don't get that.
> 
> 
> 
> This is friggin' sweet. But am I the only one who's starting to think this is shaping up to be another eon8?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats Eon8?
> 
> And tonight I plan to spend all night sorting through all the pages and copying every ]
> Eon8 was pretty much exactly what this was, but people thought it was a terrorist thing. Just google it you'll find something.
Click to expand...


----------



## JJRamone2

I posted a link to here on the LF forums, I want them to help with this because they're made of win and awesome.


----------



## Jeremy

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN!!!!!
> 
> A JOKE YOU SAY, EH?
> 
> BAM: http://www.freewebs.com/100soulbears/19152112.htm
> 
> LA BAM!!!!!: http://www.twisterghost.com/tnet/tnet.php?user=soulbears
> 
> 
> YEAH, SUCKAS! W00T W00T! 6 DAYS AND COUNTING!
> 
> 'go to soul' meant nothing! It was the numbers! I just edited the URL as a page and WHAM! The URL is right there!
> 
> C t t S l
> 
> ADD X
> 
> I don't get that.
> 
> 
> 
> This is friggin' sweet. But am I the only one who's starting to think this is shaping up to be another eon8?
Click to expand...

 I was thinking the same.  And who's going to do anything with a bunch of free hosted sites?


----------



## Gabby

Did I miss somthin here?


----------



## Master Hiku

AHA!! Look at this 

"143157162162165160164151156156"

on the last page these numbers were on that page in white text. 

(All that credit goes to Scotty on Support IF ^^)


----------



## JJRamone2

Master Hiku said:
			
		

> AHA!! Look at this
> 
> "143157162162165160164151156156"
> 
> on the last page these numbers were on that page in white text.
> 
> (All that credit goes to Scotty on Support IF ^^)


 Storm already found that .


----------



## Master Hiku

Dangit! Curse you -.-


----------



## Master Hiku

Did anyone notice when you leave the site and come back the timer resets itself?


----------



## JJRamone2

Master Hiku said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice when you leave the site and come back the timer resets itself?


 Really? Hmm....so there is more to find, clearly this timer is just a deterence to think we're done.


----------



## Master Hiku

*Gives credit to himself* Ok anyway There may be something behind that timer after its done timing


----------



## Jeremy

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Master Hiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice when you leave the site and come back the timer resets itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Hmm....so there is more to find, clearly this timer is just a deterence to think we're done.
Click to expand...

 I think that might just be the JavaScript loading.


----------



## Zelandonia

Really? It doesn't restart for me...


----------



## Nate

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Really? It doesn't restart for me...


 It does a quick flash of everything at 0, but then goes back.


----------



## Kyle

This just seems like a way to burn/waste time, but if it keeps you occupied.


----------



## JJH

Kyle said:
			
		

> This just seems like a way to burn/waste time, *but if it keeps you occupied.*


Yes, it does.

And has the "100soulbears" site been proven to be a part of this? 'Cause I'm making a list of all of the links in wordpad, but that doesn't appear as a link, just words.



JJH0369


----------



## Master Hiku

I lowered the time to one hour (On my coputer) and am waiting for it to go to 0 I'm so scared


----------



## Master Hiku

1 Minute


----------



## Master Hiku

Ok this is weird! The timer is a distration  it resets itself when it gets to zero and it does NOTHING!


----------



## JJH

Master Hiku said:
			
		

> Ok this is weird! The timer is a distration  it resets itself when it gets to zero and it does NOTHING!


 Hmm. I wonder if it is just a distraction?



JJH0369


----------



## Master Hiku

It probably is you need the code at the bottom in white text


----------



## Jeremy

Master Hiku said:
			
		

> Ok this is weird! The timer is a distration  it resets itself when it gets to zero and it does NOTHING!


 Or maybe there is actually something the person who made it will do then, but the code was written so it just works that way.


----------



## Jeremy

> Kore019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing anything to the timer doesn't work. I messed around a bit and all it does is resets like Scotty told me in IRC.
> 
> This is a strange mystery. I would like to know how to solve it.
> 
> The 1600 may mean hours. That is what I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 162 = 256
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/soul256/index.htm
> 
> weird...
Click to expand...


That was from Andrew K. at the IF forums.


----------



## Master Hiku

We got 2 forums on this case right now.  And apparently even one of the best forums (If Support)  They can't fgure it out


----------



## YogurtBandit

This is giving me a headache. :wacko:


----------



## JJH

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> This is giving me a headache. :wacko:


 Agreed. I spent all teh night copying every fact and link, and I'm not getting anything here...



JJH0369


----------



## Fabioisonfire

So... the white text at the bottom...

It adds to be 100, right? But I've tried all the letters, and nothing makes sense. No codes, anything. I'm going to conclude though that it DOES have some connection; it was (weakly) hidden and adds to one of the magic numbers, 100.

Can anyone give me the links to the forums working on it? I'd like to help them as well.


----------



## Master Hiku

Alrighty 

support.invisionfree.com
They already know about this topic and this evidence 

This is the topic
http://support.invisionfree.com/index.php?...ic=436442&st=30


----------



## Tennis=Life

Not that this helps, but on that first site the BG pic says soulbears in the corner as well.


----------



## Grawr

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Not that this helps, but on that first site the BG pic says soulbears in the corner as well.


 I think Fabio figured that out a while ago.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Hmm..im  reading over the IF topic..


----------



## Tennis=Life

The timer thing says there's 3 days left (and 40 mins).


----------



## YogurtBandit

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> The timer thing says there's 3 days left (and 40 mins).


 Is there any world event going on on that date?


----------



## JJH

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The timer thing says there's 3 days left (and 40 mins).
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any world event going on on that date?
Click to expand...

 I don't think so...

Ooh! I know! It's National JJH0369 Day! 



JJH0369


----------



## YogurtBandit

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The timer thing says there's 3 days left (and 40 mins).
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any world event going on on that date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so...
> 
> Ooh! I know! It's National JJH0369 Day!
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369
Click to expand...

 Must be it. :yes:


----------



## Tennis=Life

http://www.twisterghost.com/tnet/tnet.php?user=soulbears       ............. 1AM tonight (central time) the timer goes down to zero....


----------



## YogurtBandit

Wonder what happens?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

What. The. ****. Is. That.


----------



## YogurtBandit

What happened?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Go look! Two big image-thingies.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Hey, If you google soulbears, this topic comes up first, ahead of the actuual place.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Now I'm really confused. Two big images? They look the same.


----------



## Darth Makar

The timer has stopped but it still has numbers on it.

I thought perhaps the images would become clearer if I stepped away from the computer, but they don't.


----------



## MGMT

This is really really wierd.... wow


----------



## Nate

Fabio said:
			
		

> Now I'm really confused. Two big images? They look the same.


 The top one is different. It has little squiggles in the squares.


----------



## MGMT

i still don't understanfd any of this.. im really confuzzled

edit: if you refresh the seconds go down, so the timers still going


----------



## MGMT

If you try highlighting the bottom picture and you go up a little you get the numbers 143157162162165160164151156156


----------



## Darth Makar

Flygon said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm really confused. Two big images? They look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is different. It has little squiggles in the squares.
Click to expand...

 I don't see this.


----------



## Darth Makar

Edit: Nevermind, I see one squiggle.  Sheesh, how long were you staring at it to find that?


----------



## Nate

Darth Makar said:
			
		

> Edit: Nevermind, I see one squiggle.  Sheesh, how long were you staring at it to find that?


 About 3 seconds.


----------



## MGMT

I just found the sqiggle


----------



## YogurtBandit

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> If you try highlighting the bottom picture and you go up a little you get the numbers 143157162162165160164151156156


 Hmm, I cant find that...


----------



## Tennis=Life

In about 17 hours the timer will go down to 0 again.  I wonder what will be revealed next.

Yogurt, start frmo the bottom of the bottom picture and highlight up and u'll see the numbers in that middle space between the 2 pics.


----------



## Furry Sparks

if I looked right, there are 3 squares with squiggles in them, right?


----------



## YogurtBandit

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> if I looked right, there are 3 squares with squiggles in them, right?


 I only found one..


----------



## Furry Sparks

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I looked right, there are 3 squares with squiggles in them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I only found one..
Click to expand...

 they're close to each other, so just look a little harder..


----------



## MGMT

I just found all three, one of the is really hard to find


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Yeah, I found those squiggles, too. I wonder what they mean. I'm still trying to get what the image is. The timer is wrong, or something. It keeps changing on me.


----------



## YogurtBandit

I wish this was oen of those mysteries with an easy-solve booklet...


----------



## dragonflamez

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> I wish this was oen of those mysteries with an easy-solve booklet...


 Bah, that's be no fun.


----------



## Darth Makar

Someone is probably laughing at everyone here for trying to figure out something which has no answer.  Or point.  But I guess if it's amusing, why not try to figure it out?


----------



## YogurtBandit

Darth Makar said:
			
		

> Someone is probably laughing at everyone here for trying to figure out something which has no answer.  Or point.  But I guess if it's amusing, why not try to figure it out?


 There's probably no solution/point


----------



## Jman

I shrunk the two images, flipped one, and got this: 







What is it? >_< It kind of looks like a bird.


----------



## dragonflamez

Jman said:
			
		

> I shrunk the two images, flipped one, and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it? >_< It kind of looks like a bird.


 

That looks a lot like Dark Samus


----------



## Darth Makar

It looks like Mewtwo's head.  Or something.


----------



## Tennis=Life

Darth Makar said:
			
		

> It looks like Mewtwo's head.  Or something.


 Well, Mewtwo's head has 2 antennae or horns or whatever....and that has 4....hmm maybe it's Midna?  I bet more will be revealed as time goes by.


----------



## Jman

Marked all three..

(Page Stretched) 
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b23/RyJoe56/what-1.jpg

They look like three number 2's... 

Hmmmm... http://www.freewebs.com/soul*222*/

Maybe this website is in progress? >_<


----------



## Jman

Wait... The three swiggles are in a shape of an L. :wacko: 

http://www.freewebs.com/soul*L*/

Huhh.. This person knows HTML for sure. >_<


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Hmm... Those images do look like Dark Samus, at least the color scheme does.


----------



## Jeremy

Jman said:
			
		

> Wait... The three swiggles are in a shape of an L. :wacko:
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/soul*L*/
> 
> Huhh.. This person knows HTML for sure. >_<


 How do you know that site's apart of it?


----------



## Grawr

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... The three swiggles are in a shape of an L. :wacko:
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/soul*L*/
> 
> Huhh.. This person knows HTML for sure. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that site's apart of it?
Click to expand...

 We've been linked to that site a few times before, and I thought someone proved it wasn't a part of it...

Plus, I googled "Sir Darter", and found nothing...


----------



## Jman

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... The three swiggles are in a shape of an L. :wacko:
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/soul*L*/
> 
> Huhh.. This person knows HTML for sure. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that site's apart of it?
Click to expand...

I don't. I'm just forking out the links. :r

WAIT... The link I just posted went to freewebs.com/SOUL, not SOULL. Click the link again. It's in a different language.


----------



## YogurtBandit

Jman said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... The three swiggles are in a shape of an L. :wacko:
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/soul*L*/
> 
> Huhh.. This person knows HTML for sure. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that site's apart of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. I'm just forking out the ]
> Nice. Jman is good at this decoding stuff.   
^_^
Click to expand...


----------



## Jman

I don't think it has anything to do with this. :lol:  More like I suck at decoding things. :lol:


----------



## MGMT

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... The three swiggles are in a shape of an L. :wacko:
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/soul*L*/
> 
> Huhh.. This person knows HTML for sure. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that site's apart of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't. I'm just forking out the ]
> Nice. Jman is good at this decoding stuff.   
^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's in dutch or German
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulerias

You guys still doing this......?


----------



## MGMT

i've been very bored lately


----------



## JJH

Bulerias said:
			
		

> You guys still doing this......?


 I thought it died down last week...


----------



## Furry Sparks

its fun


----------



## YogurtBandit

Jman said:
			
		

> I don't think it has anything to do with this. :lol:  More like I suck at decoding things. :lol:


 Well, You're good at attempting to decode stuff.


----------



## ACfan192

...Wow   
-_-			 40 Pages     

This is creepy....Did we figure it out yet ?
Huh...."Sir Darth" kinda reminds me of DARTHGOHAN!!!!He did this to freak out people,and people would be so scared,they WOULD LOOSE IN THE CROSSROADS!

*High Fives DarthGohan1
Good jub!You did for the team!<_<


----------



## Kyle

D:

Even though I was gone through this hubbub, it was pointless, and now you bump it back up.     
(Not sure how this could freak people out xD)

A ghost of a bear is gonna come to your house and maul you.


----------



## ACfan192

Ok,Now Im freaked out...

xD

I am scared to watch the timer,cuz I think a screamer is gonna pop out >_<


----------



## Kyle

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> Ok,Now Im freaked out...
> 
> xD
> 
> I am scared to watch the timer,cuz I think a screamer is gonna pop out >_<


 :\ Turn down your volume then.


----------



## ACfan192

The face!!!!??!?!!!!!

Duh   
-_-			 

Woah...I swear I was just on another forum and saw a post called "FREAKY BEAR THING!" and I heard a bang so I X'd it out and I forget the link <_<


----------



## YogurtBandit

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> The face!!!!??!?!!!!!
> 
> Duh   
-_-
> 
> Woah...I swear I was just on another forum and saw a post called "FREAKY BEAR THING!" and I heard a bang so I X'd it out and I forget the ]
> Yeah, The face is more creepy than the actual sound.


----------



## ACfan192

Yesh!!!

Errr....What does it show?


----------



## ipodawesum

WE GOTTA BRING THIS BACK AALIVE!!!!!AND SOLVE THE MYSTERY!!!!


----------



## UltraByte

NO SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP

WE ALL KNOW IT WAS FABIO

GOD


----------



## Kiley

i googled soul bearsand all that came up were spas


----------



## MGMT

UltraByte said:
			
		

> NO SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP
> 
> WE ALL KNOW IT WAS FABIO
> 
> GOD


You are going to go insane here Ubee.


----------



## UltraByte

MGMT said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP
> 
> WE ALL KNOW IT WAS FABIO
> 
> GOD
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to go insane here Ubee.
Click to expand...

I am so sick of these goddamn idiots bumping up our thunder and completely tearing it apart.


----------



## DirtyD

wahhh wahhh.  Let me get the tissues


----------



## MGMT

UltraByte said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP
> 
> WE ALL KNOW IT WAS FABIO
> 
> GOD
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to go insane here Ubee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sick of these goddamn idiots bumping up our thunder and completely tearing it apart.
Click to expand...

Good thing all my thunder is locked.


----------



## MGMT

DirtyD said:
			
		

> wahhh wahhh.  Let me get the tissues


Please, shut the *censored.3.0* up now.


----------



## MGMT

Bah humbug.


----------



## UltraByte

DirtyD said:
			
		

> wahhh wahhh.  Let me get the tissues


Oh, let's make a post that relates to another post, and make it sound like I'm a baby.

*censored.3.0* off. You and the others are *censored.3.0*ing ruining this site, that I actually used to call my favorite forum.


----------



## Nigel

Please do not bump old threads.


----------

